# Maldini:"Non mi soffermo sugli errori.



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che vergnogna. Succubi deu gobbi.


----------



## Anguus (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vergognoso. Non ho parole. Vorrei avere un presidente come Commisso, l'unico che ha avuto le palle di dire le cose come stanno


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

mi aspettavo che almeno Boban fosse uno sanguigno ..


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2020)

Contento per la ladrata, come sempre.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sta cosa che ogni volta dobbiamo fare gli splendidi quando ci rubano in casa, mi fa più girare le palle dell'aver subito l'errore arbitrale vs i gobbi.


----------



## Milanlove (13 Febbraio 2020)

Ma alziamola la voce ogni tanto!


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

Gonde o Mourinho avrebbero già preso due-tre querele.

unico che si lamentava era Leonardo,pur essendo un incompetente almeno aveva il carattere.


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che vergnogna. Succubi deu gobbi.



Politicamente, abbiamo avuto peso solo quando Berlusconi era intenzionato ad essere il numero uno.
Abbiamo Berluscaroni oggi che conta quanto il 2 di picche in Italia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Paolo ma che c dici? Ma ti sei bevuto il cervello?


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che dichiarazioni, ma sembra che nemmeno lui ha obbiettivi, motivazioni in mente


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Eh no. Ti ho sempre adorato ma qui l' hai fatta fuori dal vaso. Un dirigente con le palle dopo una partita del genere dovrebbe fare fuoco e fiamme e tu te ne esci con queste parole? Ma ritornate a Miami prima che rinneghi il ricordo che ho di te da giocatore e capitano.
Mi sbagliavo: le palle mosce non sono solo in campo ma anche sugli spalti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Che vergogna.
Abbiamo l‘unica societa che subisce torti e poi non si lamenta....per poi prendere ricevere un altro arbitraggio indegno nel prossimo turno.

Conte oggi avrebbe preso a pugni Valeri. Ma noi siamo eleganti.
Basta.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Bah, una manica di figure inutili, tra proprietari e dirigenti.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2020)

prenderà il cinque di nedved,anche noi non ci lamentiamo quando subiamo torti cribbio !


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2020)

Fa strano pensare che in campo prendeva per il collo Chiellini e ora non è in grado di mostrare due noccioline dalle mutande


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2020)

La cosa che mi da fastidio è che uno si può lamentare anche in maniera pacata senza fare drammi, invece questi sono proprio zerbini dentro... Mamma mia


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Continuiamo a metterci a 90. Sarebbe l'ora di mettere da parte lo stile contro chi da decenni stupra il calcio italiano. Ci vorrebbero più Commisso...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi da fastidio è che uno si può lamentare anche in maniera pacata senza fare drammi, invece questi sono proprio zerbini dentro... Mamma mia



bravissimo è ciò che ha fatto Pioli. Da anni i nostri dirigenti latitano


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Un altro bel comunicato sul razzismo. Su, su...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



sei stato il mio idolo per 30 anni.

adesso devo proprio dirti che mi fai schifo


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Febbraio 2020)

Dove vuoi andare con dirigenti così... Gente la cui specializzazione massima negli ultimi dieci anni è stata giocare a tennis o farsi un aperitivo in spiaggia. Si ciuccia questi 10 milioni in due o tre anni e poi torna a divertirsi al mare e non fare una mazza da mane a sera, sai cosa gliene frega del tifosi a cui sta scoppiando il fegato dopo lo schifo di stasera...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gonde o Mourinho avrebbero già preso due-tre querele.
> 
> unico che si lamentava era Leonardo,pur essendo un incompetente almeno aveva il carattere.



eh ma era interista.
l'unico con un po' di palle se ne è andato e ha fatto bene


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Non abbiamo dirigenza!


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Febbraio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sta cosa che ogni volta dobbiamo fare gli splendidi quando ci rubano in casa, mi fa più girare le palle dell'aver subito l'errore arbitrale vs i gobbi.



Parole sante


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2020)

Con dirigenti del genere al ritorno (giustamente, a sto punto) completano l'opera.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Febbraio 2020)

No comment


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Addirittura Rocco Maiorino sarebbe stato più severo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Torna in spiaggia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

*Buffon con maglia di Daniel Maldini in mixed zone.*

Gianluigi Buffon si è presentato in mixed zone di fronte ai giornalisti con una maglia di Daniel Maldini.
Si è fatto immortalare con la maglia davanti ai giornalisti, dicendo che ora la metterà vicino a quella del padre Paolo, nella sua collezione privata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2020)

Maldini altro che parlare contro i gobbi... 

Dopo le risate di Donnarumma anche questo...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gianluigi Buffon si è presentato in mixed zone di fronte ai giornalisti con una maglia di Daniel Maldini.
> Si è fatto immortalare con la maglia davanti ai giornalisti, dicendo che ora la metterà vicino a quella del padre Paolo, nella sua collezione privata.



Vabbè l'ha rubata


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2020)

Pagliaccio buffone. Sparisci


----------



## unbreakable (14 Febbraio 2020)

assurdo se fosse successo a parti contrarie , quellko che e'successo stasera (stile juve real ) sarebbero bidoni dell'immondizia e robe varie..invece noi siamo rapinati da 8 anni non sempre per carita' ma quando giochiamo bene e meriteremmo di vincere chissa'perche' arriva l'arbitro e ci mette lo zampino sempre ma sempre..dai tempi del gol di muntari ho perso il contro di rigori contro espulsioni e ammonizioni che ci affibbiano a ogni partita..ma solo contro di loro..questa e' una presa per i fondelli dai..
poi mi devo sentire dire soprassediamo ..ma allora che cavolo guardiamo le partite a fare? cioe' 60000 milanisti piu' tutti quelli incollati alla tv non vengono tutelati da nessuno..si dobbiamo essere orgogliosi del bel calcio espresso..si per carita'..ma questi ne hanno appena presi un paio dal verona..giocano da schifo e sono in netta cartenza d'ossigeno..ma per l'opinione pubblica il milan deve stare zitto ed essere contenti della prova..cioe il milan 7 champions league ma chi cacchio sono sti juventini? sono solo dei pachidermi che vanno avanti grazia favori e aiuti arbitrali..ma qualcuno se lo ricorda che abbiamo 7 champions league una storia e quant'altro da tutelare..boh a me sembra ridicolo nessuno ci tutela..una delle squadre piu' titolate al mondo nessuno si incazza..evidentemente a loro sta bene cosi', basta vedere la campagna di rafforzamento..inesistente..maledizione a loro..vorrei un diamine di sceicco in questo istante..o anche solo commisso che almeno ha parlato chiaro e tondo.. porca miseria che rabbia..


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

è un po' che dico che è qui solo per introdurre il figlio.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> assurdo se fosse successo a parti contrarie , quellko che e'successo stasera (stile juve real ) sarebbero bidoni dell'immondizia e robe varie..invece noi siamo rapinati da 8 anni non sempre per carita' ma quando giochiamo bene e meriteremmo di vincere chissa'perche' arriva l'arbitro e ci mette lo zampino sempre ma sempre..dai tempi del gol di muntari ho perso il contro di rigori contro espulsioni e ammonizioni che ci affibbiano a ogni partita..ma solo contro di loro..questa e' una presa per i fondelli dai..
> poi mi devo sentire dire soprassediamo ..ma allora che cavolo guardiamo le partite a fare? cioe' 60000 milanisti piu' tutti quelli incollati alla tv non vengono tutelati da nessuno..si dobbiamo essere orgogliosi del bel calcio espresso..si per carita'..ma questi ne hanno appena presi un paio dal verona..giocano da schifo e sono in netta cartenza d'ossigeno..ma per l'opinione pubblica il milan deve stare zitto ed essere contenti della prova..cioe il milan 7 champions league ma chi cacchio sono sti juventini? sono solo dei pachidermi che vanno avanti grazia favori e aiuti arbitrali..ma qualcuno se lo ricorda che abbiamo 7 champions league una storia e quant'altro da tutelare..boh a me sembra ridicolo nessuno ci tutela..una delle squadre piu' titolate al mondo nessuno si incazza..evidentemente a loro sta bene cosi', basta vedere la campagna di rafforzamento..inesistente..maledizione a loro..vorrei un diamine di sceicco in questo istante..o anche solo commisso che almeno ha parlato chiaro e tondo.. porca miseria che rabbia..



Guarda amico mio, ti sono vicino. Finora non ho avuto un atteggiamento ostile alla proprietà e alla società perché ho voluto concedere loro il beneficio del dubbio ma dopo quello che ho visto stasera e dopo le dichiarazioni del nostro ex capitano sono ormai definitivamente passato dalla parte di chi li vuole tutti fuori dai piedi . Perché ormai da anni queste schifezze si ripetono continuamente e come giustamente hai detto nessuno ci tutela. E allora andassero a quel paese loro, gli arbitri e chiunque continua ad avere le fette di salame sugli occhi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Febbraio 2020)

Il prossimo passo sarà chiedere scusa per aver segnato, costringendoli a metterci un minimo di impegno al ritorno...

E questo sarebbe il dirigente che tutti volevano in società come sintomo di serietà del progetto???

Che vergogna... Già dalla scelta di giampaolo si doveva capire che non è questo il suo mestiere...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Febbraio 2020)

vattene via
tu, boban e Gazzosa
via


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Lamentiamoci che non hanno dato un rigore alla Juve! 
Andiamoci a fondo con questo fair-play e stile Milan!
Diciamolo all'arbitro quando in realtà è fallo per gli avversari!
Quando un fallo laterale è per gli altri! Diciamolo!
Questo è fair-play!
Lasciamole agli altri le lamentele!
Abbandoniamo questo lamentarsi inutilmente, 
il protestare solo per poi essere ammoniti,
il protestare per i torti,
che non è stile Milan.
Fatti valere Paolo!


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2020)

Fate voi. Io non ho più parole per questo mollusco.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2020)

tornatene a Ibiza valà


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ha mostrato di essere vivo e con sangue nelle vene una sola volta in due anni, insultando l'arbitro dopo una partita Primavera in cui aveva avuto problemi con suo figlio.
Per fare calcio devi avere il fuoco della vittoria dentro, questo invece fa calcio per hobby, preoccupato più di mostrare la sciarpetta e il cappottino di cachemire che dello svolgimento delle partite e dei risultati. Preoccupato di riempire le casse in un paio d'anni per poi tornare a fare il nullafacente a Miami e Ibiza tra un mojito e una partita di golf o tennis.

"Tornerò solo con un grande progetto". Sì, il grande progetto degli strozzini, del Demonio nascosto, dell'autosabotaggio, di Gazidis, del Maestro Giampaolo (da lui scelto).


----------



## numero 3 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Io vado controcorrente, in questo momento storico che non abbiamo nessuna possibilità di alzare un trofeo è inutile fare polemiche, prepariamo un dossier e al momento opportuno richiediamo giustizia con gli interessi, perché poi obbiettivamente Valeri qualcosa ha concesso anche a noi, Kessie e Ibra potevano anche essere espulsi e anche l'intervento di Bennacer su Ramsey poteva sanzionarlo. 
Non sono filojuventino ma ogni cosa a suo tempo.


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2020)

Pensate Sarri ieri ha recriminato durante la sua intervista del rigore non dato a Cuadrado.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2020)

Qui nessuno c'entra il punto: sono la proprietà o il loro rappresentante (amministratore delegato) che dovrebbero alzare la voce..
Non mi pare che Pradè ne sia uscito bene per lo sfogo negli spogliatoi, è servito l'intervento di Commisso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Non ci siamo Paolo..non è che serve alzare la voce, ma almeno far presente che certi errori rovinano le partite si..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente, in questo momento storico che non abbiamo nessuna possibilità di alzare un trofeo è inutile fare polemiche, prepariamo un dossier e al momento opportuno richiediamo giustizia con gli interessi, perché poi obbiettivamente Valeri qualcosa ha concesso anche a noi, Kessie e Ibra potevano anche essere espulsi e anche l'intervento di Bennacer su Ramsey poteva sanzionarlo.
> Non sono filojuventino ma ogni cosa a suo tempo.



scusami ma 5 ammoniti e 1 espulso vs 1 ammonito e parliamo di favori al milan? ma è stata una gestione a senso unico


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo Paolo..non è che serve alzare la voce, ma almeno far presente che certi errori rovinano le partite si..



Il massimo che poteva fare era esprimersi come Pioli, non è lui che deve battagliare col sistema.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami ma 5 ammoniti e 1 espulso vs 1 ammonito e parliamo di favori al milan? ma è stata una gestione a senso unico



Di certo noi più duri, e a qualcuno (rebic) bisogna insegnare che le mani non si usano..ma la gestione è stata scientifica, Ibra e Theo al primo fallo è arrivato il cartellino..roba già vista tante volte...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo me, dato il nostro sistema, in alcune occasioni, a ragione o a torto, è necessario che una dirigenza si lamenti, magari con toni consoli alla sua indole, quella di Paolo non potrà essere quella di Commisso, ma è doveroso fare occasionalmente qualche lamentela per ottenere in futuro arbitraggi equilibrati, perchè così funziona in questo paese.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di certo noi più duri, e a qualcuno (rebic) bisogna insegnare che le mani non si usano..ma la gestione è stata scientifica, Ibra e Theo al primo fallo è arrivato il cartellino..roba già vista tante volte...



il giallo a Ibra e Theo non era nemmeno quotato dai bookmakers. Il primo giallo a Theo su fallaccio di Dybala non fischiato è clamoroso. In 4 a protestare e Valeri ammonisce Theo.


----------



## Manue (14 Febbraio 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente, in questo momento storico che non abbiamo nessuna possibilità di alzare un trofeo è inutile fare polemiche, prepariamo un dossier e al momento opportuno richiediamo giustizia con gli interessi, perché poi obbiettivamente Valeri qualcosa ha concesso anche a noi, Kessie e Ibra potevano anche essere espulsi e anche l'intervento di Bennacer su Ramsey poteva sanzionarlo.
> Non sono filojuventino ma ogni cosa a suo tempo.



Ibra non era da rosso...non esageriamo


----------



## Manue (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il giallo a Ibra e Theo non era nemmeno quotato dai bookmakers. Il primo giallo a Theo su fallaccio di Dybala non fischiato è clamoroso. In 4 a protestare e Valeri ammonisce Theo.



Ammonito per protesta o per il fallo Theo ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qui nessuno c'entra il punto: sono la proprietà o il loro rappresentante (amministratore delegato) che dovrebbero alzare la voce..
> Non mi pare che Pradè ne sia uscito bene per lo sfogo negli spogliatoi, è servito l'intervento di Commisso.



e nedved dopo aver derubato la fiorentina cosa ha fatto?

dai non difendiamo l'indifendibile per favore. questo è qua per lanciare il figlio e basta. non gliene frega una mazza di niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Male paolo. Molto male.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Questa società, con questi dirigenti pavidi non mi rappresenta.


----------



## Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



sbaglia. Vero che non dobbiamo dimenticare l'ottima prestazione, ma BISOGNA farsi sentire. Come ha fatto Commisso. Anche a costo di sembrare patetici. Poi non cambierà nulla, ma non bisogna far passare la cosa così


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e nedved dopo aver derubato la fiorentina cosa ha fatto?
> 
> dai non difendiamo l'indifendibile per favore. questo è qua per lanciare il figlio e basta. non gliene frega una mazza di niente.



Doveva esprimersi come Pioli, con una frase che lasciasse intendere il suo disappunto senza esporsi troppo. Sicuramente ha sbagliato a soprassedere sulla questione, ma non è lui che deve mettersi in prima fila in questo genere di battaglie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> sbaglia. Vero che non dobbiamo dimenticare l'ottima prestazione, ma BISOGNA farsi sentire. Come ha fatto Commisso. Anche a costo di sembrare patetici. Poi non cambierà nulla, ma non bisogna far passare la cosa così



si ma farsi sentire per cosa? tanto rubano e continueranno a rubare lo stesso. Teniamoci le cartucce per quando potremmo un po' competere per qualcosa, al momento dobbiamo solo migliorare la squadra


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Doveva esprimersi come Pioli, con una frase che lasciasse intendere il suo disappunto senza esporsi troppo. Sicuramente ha sbagliato a soprassedere sulla questione, ma non è lui che deve mettersi in prima fila in questo genere di battaglie.



Esatto, sarebbe bastata una battuta velata.
Gazidis??
Sarà impegnato a combattere il razzismo.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, sarebbe bastata una battuta velata.
> Gazidis??
> Sarà impegnato a combattere il razzismo.



Ma infatti il primo da criticare, tanto per cambiare, dovrebbe essere Gazidis che è il factotum, stile Galliani, della società. Il problema è che l'arcobalenino Sudafricano pensa a tutto tranne agli interessi del club.


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Doveva esprimersi come Pioli, con una frase che lasciasse intendere il suo disappunto senza esporsi troppo. Sicuramente ha sbagliato a soprassedere sulla questione, ma non è lui che deve mettersi in prima fila in questo genere di battaglie.



No caro Clarenzio e' soprattutto lui che per quello che rappresenta e per la sua posizione dovrebbe stare in prima fila.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Maldini ragiona in un certo modo. Lo ha sempre fatto in tutta la sua vita, inutile chiedergli di essere ciò che non è e non sarà mai.

Normale che si concentri sui giocatori e sulla squadra come ha sempre fatto.

Se volete dirigenti che si lamentano degli arbitraggi e fanno polemica sbagliate personaggio, manco non lo conoscessimo, per me è quasi un parente...

Per il resto ha regione, la squadra sta crescendo partita dopo partita. Col cambio di modulo abbiamo un senso, finalmente. Vedo una logica.

Ora sotto con le prossime dove affronteremo squadre di mezza classifica in partite da vincere.


----------



## wildfrank (14 Febbraio 2020)

Datemi gli artigli di Boban.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maldini alla Rai commenta il pareggio contro la Juve:"Il rigore? Ci sono regole che a volte sono ancora da interpretare. Non mi soffermerei su queste cose nè sugli squalificati. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita e faccio i complimenti a giocatori e allenatori. Usciamo molto più forti. Dobbiamo migliorare ed essere più cinici. C'è rammarico per non aver vinto ma può succedere quando giochi contro una grande squadra. Al ritorno avremo fuori diversi giocatori ma undici giocatori ci saranno e daranno battaglia. Non dobbiamo porci limiti. Ci siamo rovinati il ritorno con le nostre mani? Lo so, ma quando c'è una partita giocata a questi livelli ti dimentici anche delle possibili ammonizioni, c'è troppa foga. La squadra ha fatto un grande salto di qualità. Il derby poteva ammazzarci dal punto di vista mentale invece abbiamo tracciato una strada diversa. Il Milan sta giocando un buon calcio".



Te ne devi andare, tu e i tuoi silenzi complici. Mi sono stufato di non avere una società vigliacca, schiava e anche elegante nel subire angherie arbitrali ogni domenica.
E insieme a te devono sparire anche l'altro muto croato, il maledetto pelato che gestisce, la finta proprietà strozzina e, più di tutti, la vera proprietà, quella nascosta. Andatevene tutti, tutti.
Datemi Commisso, i Ricketts, chiunque: mediocrità per mediocrità, almeno qualcuno che si faccia sentire contro FIGC e AIA.
La cosa migliore sarebbe andare in un altro campionato, tipo la Francia, e lasciarli soli con le loro ruberie.
Quanto a Valeri, beh, gli auguro ogni fallimento, umano e professionale. E anti-diarroici a profusione.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2020)

E ora una bella iniziativa contro il razzismo e il coronavirus, mi raccomando, non deve mancare!
Del campo vi frega zero, vero?
Cialtroni impostori!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Te ne devi andare, tu e i tuoi silenzi complici. Mi sono stufato di non avere una società vigliacca, schiava e anche elegante nel subire angherie arbitrali ogni domenica.
> E insieme a te devono sparire anche l'altro muto croato, il maledetto pelato che gestisce, la finta proprietà strozzina e, più di tutti, la vera proprietà, quella nascosta. Andatevene tutti, tutti.
> Datemi Commisso, i Ricketts, chiunque: mediocrità per mediocrità, almeno qualcuno che si faccia sentire contro FIGC e AIA.
> La cosa migliore sarebbe andare in un altro campionato, tipo la Francia, e lasciarli soli con le loro ruberie.
> Quanto a Valeri, beh, gli auguro ogni fallimento, umano e professionale. E anti-diarroici a profusione.



Piano a dire “datemi chiunque”. Perché Idiott è una prioprieta transitoria, quindi per quanto sia mediocre c’è almeno questa consolazione, ma se cannassimo quella definitiva e ci ritrovassimo una proprietà “stabile” del livello di quelle da te menzionate sarebbe finita davvero, e per decenni e decenni.

La nuova proprietà quando arriverà sarà una sliding door importante quanto quella dell’86. Fosse arrivato un Commisso nell’86, nel 2019 appena concluso avremmo festeggiato il quarantennale dell’ultimo scudetto e il cinquantennale dell’ultima Champions (altroché vincere otto scudetti, cinque Champions con otto finali e tre titoli mondiali dal 1988 al 2011, senza contare le varie coppe e supercoppe “secondarie”), quindi occhio...


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Maldini ragiona in un certo modo. Lo ha sempre fatto in tutta la sua vita, inutile chiedergli di essere ciò che non è e non sarà mai.
> 
> Normale che si concentri sui giocatori e sulla squadra come ha sempre fatto.
> 
> ...



Si puo' fare polemica anche in modo pacato. Dall' anno scorso siamo vittime di decisioni assurde da parte degli arbitri. 
Non mi pare che qui si chieda Robespierre con una ghigliottina in mano ma neanche l' indifferenza da parte della società a cui assistiamo da troppo tempo. Qui c' è da tutelare i tifosi e chi ama questo sport non la polemica fine a se stessa.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Maldini ragiona in un certo modo. Lo ha sempre fatto in tutta la sua vita, inutile chiedergli di essere ciò che non è e non sarà mai.
> 
> Normale che si concentri sui giocatori e sulla squadra come ha sempre fatto.
> 
> ...



Ragionamento che condivido pienamente.
Bravo.


----------



## cris (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ma svegliati Paolo, che sembri un morto in piedi che subisce passivamente qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ragionamento che condivido pienamente.
> Bravo.



Vabbè ma tu non ti lamenteresti dei gobbi manco con un goal di Muntari a partita, quindi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Doveva esprimersi come Pioli, con una frase che lasciasse intendere il suo disappunto senza esporsi troppo. Sicuramente ha sbagliato a soprassedere sulla questione, ma non è lui che deve mettersi in prima fila in questo genere di battaglie.



invece è lui.
solo lui ha l'autorità e il background per poter dire certe cose. elliot non esiste e gazidis non sa neanche l'italiano, sto asino.
pioli conta come il 2 di picche con sotto bastoni.
se lui amasse il milan come dicono in tanti si sarebbe sentito in dovere di dire qualcosa. le sue parole farebbero rumore, sarebbero ascoltate.

invece asseconda solo la juve, per spianare la carriera al figlio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il giallo a Ibra e Theo non era nemmeno quotato dai bookmakers. Il primo giallo a Theo su fallaccio di Dybala non fischiato è clamoroso. In 4 a protestare e Valeri ammonisce Theo.



Che poi non è solo ieri sera..è un modus operandi che conosciamo bene..bisognerebbe andare a rivedere le ammonizioni nel match anche col Torino..perché sarà un caso che sono arrivati diffidati tutti i migliori...

Ma prendiamo un esempio a caso..Bonucci..7 campionati con la Juve zero cartellini rossi, l'unico rosso in serie A secondo te quando l'ha preso?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che poi non è solo ieri sera..è un modus operandi che conosciamo bene..bisognerebbe andare a rivedere le ammonizioni nel match anche col Torino..perché sarà un caso che sono arrivati diffidati tutti i migliori...
> 
> Ma prendiamo un esempio a caso..Bonucci..7 campionati con la Juve zero cartellini rossi, l'unico rosso in serie A secondo te quando l'ha preso?



Coincidenze, come coincidenza secondo i milanisti filogobbi è la differenza enorme tra il palmares gobbo in patria e quello in Europa (differenza che non si riscontra in nessun altro club dominante nei campionati maggiori). Loro non credono nei complotti, credono nelle coincidenze e nel destino cinico e baro.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Possiamo dare addosso a Paolo quanto volete, ma chi si deve far sentire è la proprietà. Se facesse una sparata si ritroverebbe da solo, forse con Boban (anzi starebbe più a lui che a Paolo, per gerarchia) e Pioli, ma la cosa si arenerebbe lì. Lo sapete benissimo voi e lo sa anche lui. Al massimo può fare qualche osservazione semi-polemica.

Non va bene essere remissivi, ma nemmeno aspettatevi di sentire le sparate alla Commisso finché saremo in mano agli strozzini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dare addosso a Paolo quanto volete, ma chi si deve far sentire è la proprietà. Se facesse una sparata si ritroverebbe da solo, forse con Boban (anzi starebbe più a lui che a Paolo, per gerarchia) e Pioli, ma la cosa si arenerebbe lì. Lo sapete benissimo voi e lo sa anche lui. Al massimo può fare qualche osservazione semi-polemica.
> 
> Non va bene essere remissivi, ma nemmeno aspettatevi di sentire le sparate alla Commisso finché saremo in mano agli strozzini.



Infatti pensare che la dirigenza possa essere forte con una proprietà inesistente è assurdo. Quelle sono cose che puoi fare se hai una proprietà vera alle spalle, noi abbiamo un circonciso sionista il cui figlio non fa Dante di nome perché.... è prendente (non perdente, attenzione, *prendente*. A buon intenditor...).


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma tu non ti lamenteresti dei gobbi manco con un goal di Muntari a partita, quindi...



Si chiama saggezza 
Cosa si deve lamentare a fare Maldini, ma veramente credi serva qualcosa andare in tv a piazzar su un casino? 
Ieri ho sentito il ds del Parma andare in tv a lamentarsi per quei due rigori non concessi, di cui uno clamoroso, mi ha fatto solo pena e mi ha dato solo la sensazione del poveraccio legato ancora a vecchi credi a vecchie usanze, i classici tipi da processo del lunedi' di biscardi.
Vedremo poi quanti rigori daranno alla fiorentina dopo lo sfogo di commisso, l'aic li porterà in champions guarda.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Si chiama saggezza



Mah...

Punti di vista. C’è chi lo chiamerebbe vassallaggio.


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> 
> Punti di vista. C’è chi lo chiamerebbe vassallaggio.



Sipno dacci un taglio dai non sono Piatek


----------



## chicagousait (14 Febbraio 2020)

Pubblicamente non ricordo lamentele plateali da parte di Paolo neanche quando era capitano di un Milan che dominava in lungo e in largo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Coincidenze, come coincidenza secondo i milanisti filogobbi è *la differenza enorme tra il palmares gobbo in patria e quello in Europa* (differenza che non si riscontra in nessun altro club dominante nei campionati maggiori). Loro non credono nei complotti, credono nelle coincidenze e nel destino cinico e baro.



Io ho sempre detto che per me lì è semplicemente il Karma che li punisce..

Perché mi piace essere onesto, la Juve ha avuto grandissime squadre e in Europa negli ultimi 30 anni hanno fatto meno finali di CL solo rispetto a Real,noi e Barca...la Juve di Lippi ne fece 3 di fila e credo abbia ancora il record di match consecutivi in CL...

Anche in serie A credo che il 70% dei loro scudetti sia autentico, diciamo che dovrebbero averne tipo 25..sarebbe più in linea con al realtà


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ma certo,non soffermarti sugli errori,hai visto mai che urtando in un certo modo la mafia gobba rischi di non piazzare il figlio in una delle 10-12 società serve(solo in A,senza contare la serie B)dei sudici.Io al posto tuo mi soffermerei di più sull'organizzazione delle prossime vacanze estive tra Ibiza e Miami,caro Bentornato Paolo vien dal mare.(E vedi di tornarci al più presto,complice.)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che poi non è solo ieri sera..è un modus operandi che conosciamo bene..bisognerebbe andare a rivedere le ammonizioni nel match anche col Torino..perché sarà un caso che sono arrivati diffidati tutti i migliori...
> 
> Ma prendiamo un esempio a caso..Bonucci..7 campionati con la Juve zero cartellini rossi, l'unico rosso in serie A secondo te quando l'ha preso?



i numeri parlano da soli: 

Milan 331 falli e 73 cartellini 
Gobbentus 316 falli 52 cartellini 

Ovviamente in questa speciale classifica noi siamo primi in Serie A per ammoniti/espulsi per numero di falli e la Gobbentus è ultima dopo l' Udinese. 

Serve aggiungere qualcosa? O i falli cattivi li facciamo solo noi o c'è un grande sudditanza psicologica. Come è possibile che quando protestiamo noi è giallo immediatamente e i ladri di Torino accerchiano arbitri e tutto tace?


----------



## luigi61 (14 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dare addosso a Paolo quanto volete, ma chi si deve far sentire è la proprietà. Se facesse una sparata si ritroverebbe da solo, forse con Boban (anzi starebbe più a lui che a Paolo, per gerarchia) e Pioli, ma la cosa si arenerebbe lì. Lo sapete benissimo voi e lo sa anche lui. Al massimo può fare qualche osservazione semi-polemica.
> 
> Non va bene essere remissivi, ma nemmeno aspettatevi di sentire le sparate alla Commisso finché saremo in mano agli strozzini.



Concordo al 100% ; invece di incaz...zarsi con Paolo quando compra Duarte piuttosto che Leao o Krunic ci si scandalizza perché non va a frignare in tv; per fare cosa, a cosa serve? l'incazzatura dovrebbe essere perché ad oggi se giochiamo 100 volte con la Juve perdiamo 100 tanta e la differenza è li che BISIGNA ALZARE LA VOCE; le proteste ufficiali le dovrebbero fare Idiott e Cazzidis


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2020)

Nessuno chiedeva una sfuriata isterica in stile De Laurentiis o Gaucci. Perlomeno non io.
Paolo avrebbe la capacità di fare un intervento elegante a modo suo, ma al tempo stesso duro e pungente dove si chiede rispetto.
E' una dirigenza molle con una proprietà menefreghista, punto.

Gazidis neanche lo considero. Già è una calamità per tutto quello che tocca, meno lo sento o vedo e meglio è.Va solo licenziato.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti pensare che la dirigenza possa essere forte con una proprietà inesistente è assurdo. Quelle sono cose che puoi fare se hai una proprietà vera alle spalle, noi abbiamo un circonciso sionista il cui figlio non fa Dante di nome perché.... è prendente (non perdente, attenzione, *prendente*. A buon intenditor...).





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100% ; invece di incaz...zarsi con Paolo quando compra Duarte piuttosto che Leao o Krunic ci si scandalizza perché non va a frignare in tv; per fare cosa, a cosa serve? l'incazzatura dovrebbe essere perché ad oggi se giochiamo 100 volte con la Juve perdiamo 100 tanta e la differenza è li che BISIGNA ALZARE LA VOCE; le proteste ufficiali le dovrebbero fare Idiott e Cazzidis



Già. Io non voglio difendere Paolo oltremodo, pure a me non piace la sua "mollezza" di fronte a questi episodi. E' forse un suo lato caratteriale, un suo difetto che è difficile cambiare, come già osservato non protestava nemmeno da giocatore.

Il fatto è che prima dobbiamo diventare più forti come squadra. Nessuno dice che non abbiamo subito torti sacrosanti, ma duriamo ancora fatica a vincere pure con le piccole. Una volta diventati più forti, possiamo anche cominciare a fare la voce grossa. Intanto cominciamo a fare la voce grossa sul mercato, con giocatori forti, e con lo stadio. Poi l'autorità la potremo esercitare anche con più efficacia, adesso non abbiamo potere economico, sarebbe fiato sprecato.

Inutile rifarsela con Maldini, o Boban.

Chi ci deve difendere è il padrone della baracca. Che ha nome altisonante, fama e teorici poteri sovrannaturali. Ma non ha una faccia da mostrare pubblicamente a chi comanda il nostro calcio .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sipno dacci un taglio dai non sono Piatek



Che quarzo c’entra Sipno?


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che quarzo c’entra Sipno?



Ah credevo fossi lui, pardon ho sbagliato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre detto che per me lì è semplicemente il Karma che li punisce..
> 
> Perché mi piace essere onesto, la Juve ha avuto grandissime squadre e in Europa negli ultimi 30 anni hanno fatto meno finali di CL solo rispetto a Real,noi e Barca...la Juve di Lippi ne fece 3 di fila e credo abbia ancora il record di match consecutivi in CL...
> 
> Anche in serie A credo che il 70% dei loro scudetti sia autentico, diciamo che dovrebbero averne tipo 25..sarebbe più in linea con al realtà



Si ma se ne avessero 25 calcola quanti ne avremmo in più noi (se avessimo quelli che ci sono stati rubati a inizio anni ‘70, nel pre-Calciopoli, nel 2012 ecc). Che sommato a quello che abbiamo fatto in Europa....

Per quanto riguarda l’Europa, è vero che hanno fatto molte finali ma in realtà non hanno una storia molto diversa dal Benfica. Il Benfica ha due finali vinte e cinque perse, la Juve due vinte e sette perse e fino al 2013 aveva lo stesso numero del Benfica.

Tra parentesi, il Benfica almeno le sue due finali le ha vinte regolarmente, non ne ha vinta una con un rigore a metà campo, talmente ladrata che Tardelli stesso che era in campo quella sera non la riconosce.

In ogni caso facevo notare quella cosa perché è un caso unico al mondo: se la Serie A fosse pulita come la Premier saremmo noi ad avere il maggior numero di scudetti o al massimo ci sarebbe una situazione come quella inglese, dove il Liverpool ha il doppio delle CL dello United e qualche scudetto in meno (quest’anno si porteranno a -1). Ma che una squadra che in patria stradomina il palmares abbia così poche affermazioni internazionali rispetto alle rivali è una cosa davvero unica al mondo, sia in Europa che in Sud America, non ci sono altri esempi (del resto i dati parlano chiaro, le milanesi in Italia, insieme, mettendo insieme i loro scudi, non arrivano al numero di scudetti dei gobbi, in Europa invece la Milano calcistica ha dieci champions contro le due della fogna torinese, il quintuplo, senza considerare la vittoria vergognosa dell’85) e il motivo lo sappiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma se ne avessero 25 calcola quanti ne avremmo in più noi (se avessimo quelli che ci sono stati rubati a inizio anni ‘70, nel pre-Calciopoli, nel 2012 ecc). Che sommato a quello che abbiamo fatto in Europa....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l’Europa, è vero che hanno fatto molte finali ma in realtà non hanno una storia molto diversa dal Benfica. Il Benfica ha due finali vinte e cinque perse, la Juve due vinte e sette perse e fino al 2013 aveva lo stesso numero del Benfica.
> 
> ...



La diversità è che alla Juve è mancata un'era di successi internazionali ad alzare il palmares..un po' paragonabile allo UTD se vogliamo..
Liverpool, Bayern, Ajax e Real (2 volte) hanno avuto un ciclo magico che gli ha portato 3-4 coppe di fila..noi nell'era nano ne abbiamo vinte 3 in 6 anni con 5 finali tra l'89 e il '95..
Loro hanno avuto il filotto tra il '96 e il '99..ma hanno perso 2 volte su 3 e poi di nuovo con noi..avessero vinto 3 di fila ne avrebbero 4..

Tieni presente che fino all'era Messi pure il Barca vantava una sola CL nonostante moltissimi titoli nazionali..


----------

